# Daffodils



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all having another go at watercolour, thought I would try the masking fluid I use on my models but I think it's a bit too strong for paper as it took all my pencil lines off so I had to re-draw them


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks good so far. You should enter it in our art show, this challenge's theme is spring flowers. You will find the thread under miscellaneous art. It is strictly for fun and to challenge ourselves with a subject that we might not normally try.


----------

